# Thyroid Thread



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know some have mentioned their Havs have thyroid issues. Jaspers levels are low even though he has been on soloxine for a year. We are going to up his dose. I thought we could keep this thread as a place to share experiences and results. 

Any one else have thyroid havs?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max has thyroid cancer but he has been clear for a year. No more tumors.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so happy to read that about Max Paula. does he need to be on thyroid meds still?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

They never put him on any meds.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

RickR said:


> Max has thyroid cancer but he has been clear for a year. No more tumors.


super, good for Max .


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great idea Missy, few know the ramifications as you do . Here is some info on this. http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...ar-heads-up-that-your-dog-is-hypothyroid.aspx


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for that link dave. great info. 
wanted to quote this part of it... the early often overlooked warning signs doctor dodds states.. also here is a link for her book... very informative. Amazon.com: The Canine Thyroid Epidemic: Answers You Need for Your Dog (9781617810169): W. Jean Dodds, Diana Laverdure: Books



> Early, Hidden Signs a Pet Has Hypothyroidism
> 
> Something else I learned after vet school when I began my practice is that vet students are taught there's nothing wrong with an animal until there are obvious signs of illness. Signs, for example, like hair loss, lethargy, or a change in mood.
> 
> ...


and as my vet says thyroid is best bad thing that can happen to a pet, cause it is very easily managed and can make a huge difference to the dogs life and yours as an owner. the scary thing is that 70% of the thryroid is damaged before more conventional signs occur. we actually just found Jaspers when I wanted a base line blood panel when he was 5. he has been happier and less nervous since he has been on soloxine.

But I am curious if anyone has had adjust dosage through the years for their hypothyroid pet? anyone?

Paula that is such a great report on Max.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info Missy. I just had Panda's thyroid checked (along with a full blood panel since we were drawing blood anyway) - she was out of sorts and gaining subtle amounts of weight for no discernable reason. Her results came back only slightly below normal. Our vet recommended retesting in 6 months to see if there is any change. He thinks the issue may be more as a result of our moving recently and she's just out of sorts... I hope he's right...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good idea, Missy. I went back to check my thread about Kodi's thyroid, and it was just about a year ago that he was diagnosed with thyroid disease. He had symptoms as stated...weight gain, aggression, anxiety. He stopped being the playful, funny hav we were used to. When tested, the vet said his levels were so low, he almost had no function. He was put on meds and the results have been amazing. We got our loveable Kodi back. He is also down 4lbs. 

However, at his last blood test 2 weeks ago, his levels were a little low and they increased his dosage. But he is doing great.

PS - have the book and it is excellent. I think Dave informed about it. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for that Michele. Great example of what Missy was talking about. It is very manageable but goes undetected. yeah Missy that is an excellent book.


----------

